# Walleye 15" Size limit on Mosquito



## FishAllNightAllDay (Jul 18, 2008)

According to odnr. If you look it says 8 inches for crappie, but if you read what it says for crappie, it says 

*NOTE: There will be a 9" length limit and daily bag limit of 30 crappie at this lake in 2010.* 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/...hing prospects/d3 prospects/MOSQUITO LAKE.pdf


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Look again that's just the status of the size of crappies not the limit size...


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

your reading it wrong


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

This year a lot of lakes went to the 9" length limit w/ a bag limit of 30 crappies. Mosquito lake is one of them along w/ Berlin & W. Branch. This had been in effect for several other lakes in central Ohio and it made a big improvement in the fishing in just a couple years. I can not wait to see the crappies in these lakes in a couple years.


----------



## Greydog (Mar 24, 2007)

I notice in that same link that ODNR estimates the walleye population in Mosquito at 121,942 fish. That is one precise "estimate".


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

No need for personal attacks here. This thread can remain open as long as you stay civil. Nothing wrong with a good debate but please keep personal attacks out of it.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I think that the 9 inch length limit is a awesome idea because their are already a good population of 10-16 inch crappies in mosquito their are gonna be some real giants in their in 2-3 years! As for a 15 inch walleye limit that could go either way sure their will be more size to them in mosquito if you have the limit but the numbers will probley go down and its a put and take lake they stock it for the sport of walleye fishing.


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay (Jul 18, 2008)

note to self never post when your half asleep. I didn't have the page all the way up to see the part about status. I just scrolled down and was reading the part about the fish.


----------

